# Canon Canada Price Increases Confirmed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

```
We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/the-canada-gravy-train-on-lenses-about-to-end/">posted a few weeks ago</a> that Canon Canada would be increasing prices in Canada in the next little while, we now have confirmation of the increase.</p>
<p>It looks like the price adjustment will happen officially on April 1, 2016. There’s no mention of how much of an increase we’ll see, we were told that some items could see as much as a 20% increase.</p>
<p>We suspect new items like the EOS-1D X Mark II and EOS 80D will already be price adjusted, and that older items will see the largest price increases.</p>
<p>This is a big deal to some American buyers, as some big ticket items have been a lot cheaper to purchase from Canada than within the MAP environment in the United States. Big white lenses have likely been the most popular items Americans have been purchasing from Canadian retailers, which don’t have to follow MAP for lenses.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/unnamed.png" rel="attachment wp-att-24965"><img class="aligncenter size-medium wp-image-24965" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/unnamed-685x575.png" alt="unnamed" width="685" height="575" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/unnamed-685x575.png 685w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/unnamed-768x645.png 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/unnamed.png 803w" sizes="(max-width: 685px) 100vw, 685px" /></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## candc (Mar 4, 2016)

Its a sad day for us down here. I bought a 600ii and a 400doii from camera Canada. Saved quite a bit compared to getting them from a u.s retailer. Its really going to suck for those up in the hinterland. Could be worse I guess, ask an Australian.


----------



## kphoto99 (Mar 4, 2016)

If you go to the Canon Canada website you will see that there are lots of lenses on sale. If the prices are too low now, why do they have so many lenses on sale now?


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 4, 2016)

April 1st, huh? No foolin? :


----------



## Marauder (Mar 4, 2016)

It's a big deal for us here in Canada, too! Boourns!


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 4, 2016)

Marauder said:


> It's a big deal for us here in Canada, too! Boourns!




Seriously upset with the cost of everything up here. I'll be putting the brakes on my canon spending until it settles down and put money into my fuji gear as it is way easier on the pockets.


----------



## tron (Mar 4, 2016)

I guess someone can rush to get what they want before April 1st but I realize there is a limit to that.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 4, 2016)

I read articles like this .. and it makes me wonder about the CR guy.. 

For starters I seriously doubt that canon Canada which is a fully owned subsidiary of Canon USA does not follow MAP.

MAP does not set prices to specific limits, it sets what you can advertise it for. to point, most of the street prices are the same as canon canada's own store.

The main reason for the bump up in prices is the exchange rate, a fact that should be been blindingly obvious to the CR guys since he lives in Canada even.

A good example is the Canon 100-400L which comes out to around 1780 USD in CAD instead of 2100 USD in the US.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 4, 2016)

If I read one more time how terrible it is for Americans that prices are rising in Canada.....


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 4, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > It's a big deal for us here in Canada, too! Boourns!
> ...



they are all updating their prices in Canada. Nikon, Sony and Panasonic have all forewarned about price increases as well on April 1st.


----------



## Tugela (Mar 5, 2016)

So, when the exchange rate becomes more favorable again, will we see price reductions?

Don't hold your breath.

When the exchange rate was at parity they did not feel the need to reduce prices in Canada.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 5, 2016)

Tugela said:


> So, when the exchange rate becomes more favorable again, will we see price reductions?
> 
> Don't hold your breath.
> 
> When the exchange rate was at parity they did not feel the need to reduce prices in Canada.



obviously they did, otherwise they wouldn't be doing this now would they?


----------



## kphoto99 (Mar 5, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > So, when the exchange rate becomes more favorable again, will we see price reductions?
> ...



When the exchange rate was at parity it was cheaper to buy from US.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 5, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Cheaper by a large margin. Bought a 35L from B&H, used it for two years, sold for $150 profit including Ebay fees. So no, when the exchange rate changes again, prices will not come down in Canada.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 5, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



depends, henrys was always expensive and no where near MAP .. once the smaller camera shops closed down and it was basically vistek and henrys prices went up.

looking back to around May 2013 though, a 70-200L 2.8 II IS was around 2349 CAD and 2199 USD.

the exchange was 1.05 at the time.

the difference between exchange and actual was around 30 bucks.


----------

